# Rat Bites



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

Just a quick one really!

I'm sure most of you have all been bitten by your rats at some point. I just wanted to know your views on treating wounds from rat bites and if anyone has any bad experience of any bites. And also any funny stories about bites or any unlikely places you've been bit (keeping it clean of course!)

I only ask as I was led down on my bed reading, minding my own business and Loki was running round doing his rattie thing and he came and sat on my chest and looked at me, so as you do I stuck my tongue out at him. Big mistake! So anyway the bite wasn't that deep and for a mouth wound the bleeding stopped quite quickly. So know I'm wondering if:
a) Its worth getting in touch with doctors
b) why I ever decided it was a good idea to stick my tongue out at a rat
c) will I develop any super powers, like spider man but less useful!

He doesn't bite at all never has done. He nips you if your in his way on the chair or if he's on your shoulder and wants to get down! he is very loving since its just him and me, his brother Vinnie had to be put down a few months ago, so I know its not a random vicious attack or anything like that just curiosity on his part and stupidity on mine!

Anyway just thought I'd throw my two pence in!

Joe


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Ouch! That has got to have hurt! My girls nibble-tasted my tongue the first time each of them did rodentistry, and those teeth are sharp! Fortunately, they were being extremely gentle, but still. Do you think Loki may also have intended a nibble bite, but perhaps expected more finger-like resistance?

I haven't had a bite that broke the skin yet, but came close the second day they were home. I went to pick up my Anne for some cuddles and woke her from sleep. She really chomped down on a finger, but as soon as she realized it was me, she stopped. Amazing reflexes! These are my first rats and I am still learning the ropes. I've been very careful to make sure they are awake, since.

My boys especially like to nibble toes, and for some reason they seem to feel that fabric is okay to chomp through. I've learned not to wear socks when they're on the bed, or else be prepared to do a _lot _of eeping! (It tickles also, even as it hurts!) The boys also love to climb inside my clothing, and one afternoon I felt a ratty climbing up my leg as I was lying on the bed with them. I didn't realize that he was _inside _the pajamas, not outside, and when he got to my crotch he very gently nibble-tasted what he found there. Ouch! You'd think I'd learn, but a couple of days later the other boy did exactly the same thing. And now the girls keep wanting to explore my pajama fly. Next time I'm at the mall I'm picking up a cup protector!


----------



## ClaireGlynn (Dec 26, 2011)

Ha ha, I'm so sorry dont mean to laugh but i can just imagion a rat hanging off your tongue!

If the bite is severe you should definatly see your dentist, if you dont have a dentist then your doctor, if its mild then it will heal itself rather quickly.
The best thing to do is to suck on an ice cube to stop or help with the swelling and any bleeding then as often as you can rinse your mouth out with warm salt water rinse's for the next few days to help with any infection, especially after eating.
Dont eat anything acidic while its still healing aswell.

Hope your ok


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

Yeah he was just doing a test nibble and probably expected the resistance from my fingers, which have pretty hard skin from climbing. He is always picking at that and tidying up if I ripped in to some calluses so he knows he can chomp away quite vigorously without doing much damage!

The only other I've been bitten was when I split up a fight between him and my friends rats that I was looking after, I only got involved as they were two dominant males going at it and it would have ended badly for one of them! But can't say if it was him or the other one that bit me! 

I always play fight with Loki and he'll get on his back and grab my finger and bite it but only gently and hold it in his mouth, and I do get pretty rough with him sometimes but he loves it and never bites, if he doesn't want to play any more and were id tussle he'll give a little squeak so i know t let him go

Lol a cup might be a good idea..I've had the unexpected test nibble in the gentleman area, but he knows not to do that after the b****cking I gave him! (Pun intended! But it may just be a British thing) 

How old are they??


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have anything to contribute to the bite-related advice you've received.
I just wanted to say that rat-powers would be at least on par with Spider Man. You could still leap and climb like crazy. No web, but you would have a ridiculous bite. I bet you'd be much smarter, too. 

Loki might not have realized what your tongue was. Haha! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

ClaireGlynn said:


> Ha ha, I'm so sorry dont mean to laugh but i can just imagion a rat hanging off your tongue!
> 
> If the bite is severe you should definatly see your dentist, if you dont have a dentist then your doctor, if its mild then it will heal itself rather quickly.
> The best thing to do is to suck on an ice cube to stop or help with the swelling and any bleeding then as often as you can rinse your mouth out with warm salt water rinse's for the next few days to help with any infection, especially after eating.
> ...


No no your right to laugh away!

Its not what I'd class as severe, just can't remember when my last tetanus jab was and don't really want to waste an appointment if I can but will ring and check in the morning.
No swelling really as I got it straight in iced cold water and then did a saline rinse as( I don't know if you've tried) but antiseptic wipes or cream on your tongue aint that nice!!

I'm still hoping for some kind of super powers! waking up as splinter would be pretty cool....better than a tongue infection anyway!


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Ouch! That has got to have hurt! My girls nibble-tasted my tongue the first time each of them did rodentistry, and those teeth are sharp! Fortunately, they were being extremely gentle, but still. Do you think Loki may also have intended a nibble bite, but perhaps expected more finger-like resistance?
> 
> I haven't had a bite that broke the skin yet, but came close the second day they were home. I went to pick up my Anne for some cuddles and woke her from sleep. She really chomped down on a finger, but as soon as she realized it was me, she stopped. Amazing reflexes! These are my first rats and I am still learning the ropes. I've been very careful to make sure they are awake, since.
> 
> My boys especially like to nibble toes, and for some reason they seem to feel that fabric is okay to chomp through. I've learned not to wear socks when they're on the bed, or else be prepared to do a _lot _of eeping! (It tickles also, even as it hurts!) The boys also love to climb inside my clothing, and one afternoon I felt a ratty climbing up my leg as I was lying on the bed with them. I didn't realize that he was _inside _the pajamas, not outside, and when he got to my crotch he very gently nibble-tasted what he found there. Ouch! You'd think I'd learn, but a couple of days later the other boy did exactly the same thing. And now the girls keep wanting to explore my pajama fly. Next time I'm at the mall I'm picking up a cup protector!


My first reply posted is directed at you mate! I just didn't realise how to do the whole quote thing until after!!


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

Lioness said:


> I don't have anything to contribute to the bite-related advice you've received.
> I just wanted to say that rat-powers would be at least on par with Spider Man. You could still leap and climb like crazy. No web, but you would have a ridiculous bite. I bet you'd be much smarter, too.
> 
> Loki might not have realized what your tongue was. Haha! Hope you feel better soon.


Rat power post are more than welcome as well!

Yeah but the costume wouldn't be as cool, and the tail would get in the way...
I first read "I'd bet you'd be much smarter, too" as "I'd bet you'd be much smaller, too" haha! And I probably would be much smarter...I'm sure Loki knows not to stick his tongue out at a rat! lol


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

My one girl loves to bit on my big toe. It hurts when she does it, and that's the only place where it really hurts.


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

christinelovesyou said:


> My one girl loves to bit on my big toe. It hurts when she does it, and that's the only place where it really hurts.


Loki likes toes as well! if I'm in his space stood up and he wants me out of the way or sat down he'll have a go at my toes. Just a nip mind but its pretty dangerous on his part because if he does it too hard I might end up kicking him from a knee-jerk reaction!

Is she young? do you think she's just exploring but if you keep moving foot away she's not getting chance to fully explore what it is and therefore keeps coming back to it? 
Or is she just doing it because she finds it funny!


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Joe said:


> Loki likes toes as well! if I'm in his space stood up and he wants me out of the way or sat down he'll have a go at my toes. Just a nip mind but its pretty dangerous on his part because if he does it too hard I might end up kicking him from a knee-jerk reaction!
> 
> Is she young? do you think she's just exploring but if you keep moving foot away she's not getting chance to fully explore what it is and therefore keeps coming back to it?
> Or is she just doing it because she finds it funny!


Yes, she is only about 5 weeks old (or so the breeder says). She's in my signature, Noel. I try to just keep my foot still but it hurts too much! The first time I gave her a warning but the second time it was a full on "NO."


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

christinelovesyou said:


> Yes, she is only about 5 weeks old (or so the breeder says). She's in my signature, Noel. I try to just keep my foot still but it hurts too much! The first time I gave her a warning but the second time it was a full on "NO."


she'll be just testing her boundaries I think!
Did she respond to no? Loki used to respond to no then a certain whistle which when he heard he came scurrying back to me, kinda like a sheep dog, but now he just does his own thing and will only respond if it suits him! He's pretty much a teenager!


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

Quick up date,

Rang the docs this morning spoke to the clinic nurse who couldn't stop laughing at me! Kept asking me if she should ring the RSPCA and alert them to some rat abuse! lol. She said that if it did break the skin then definatley go for a tetanus and some antibiotics just to be on the safe side since it has been 24 years since my booster!!

I'll let you all know if i develop Super Rat Powers!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Joe said:


> Quick up date,
> 
> Rang the docs this morning spoke to the clinic nurse who couldn't stop laughing at me! Kept asking me if she should ring the RSPCA and alert them to some rat abuse! lol. She said that if it did break the skin then definatley go for a tetanus and some antibiotics just to be on the safe side since it has been 24 years since my booster!!
> 
> I'll let you all know if i develop Super Rat Powers!


Yeah, a tetanus booster can't hurt but is probably unnecessary. There's very little in the way of germs that our two species can share. Ditto the antibiotics. But a bite can on very rare occasions develop into rat-bite fever and the antibiotics will prevent that.

Just be sure to use your powers of cuteness for good, not evil! LOL

P.S.--Haven't had the chance to get to the sports shop for a cup, yet, but it's on the agenda for tomorrow after work. I guess it's a guy thing, checking out the other guy's equipment, and my boys are about six months old, so that would make them teenagers, right? They may be doubly curious because they've been castrated and no longer have a rat's noble manly bits to sport. (Just think--if ours were the same size in proportion to our bodies, oy!)


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Yeah, a tetanus booster can't hurt but is probably unnecessary. There's very little in the way of germs that our two species can share. Ditto the antibiotics. But a bite can on very rare occasions develop into rat-bite fever and the antibiotics will prevent that.
> 
> Just be sure to use your powers of cuteness for good, not evil! LOL
> 
> P.S.--Haven't had the chance to get to the sports shop for a cup, yet, but it's on the agenda for tomorrow after work. I guess it's a guy thing, checking out the other guy's equipment, and my boys are about six months old, so that would make them teenagers, right? They may be doubly curious because they've been castrated and no longer have a rat's noble manly bits to sport. (Just think--if ours were the same size in proportion to our bodies, oy!)


Lol If they were proportionately the same size I doubt we would be able to walk!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Gosh I've had tons of bites- I had a mother rat that hadn't been treated very well and she never forgave the human race. She bit my sister on the ankle once and I've never seen her in so much pain! All of my bites have been on my fingers, so pretty standard fare. Did have a bite on the nail once- that was really gross.I'm still recovering from one from a couple of weeks ago- Lola was really aggressive when she came to me. She's calmed down a ton, but god forbid you put your fingers through the bars.... I was poking Harley's belly when Lola snuck up on me and chowed down. Got me right on either side of the pad so I have 3 bite marks in the same area! (top teeth and 2 bottom teeth- yeah she really went for it!)I don't ever tell people what they are though- I feel like it would just reinforce the stereotype :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I got bitten last night by a old male who has become a hormonal puffball soon after he arrived I am looking into getting a chemical neuter for him, and will discuss it when my vet returns from an Exotics conference.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I've had a few really nasty bites, ad a few that were pretty harmless. Snitch was bitey since he couldn't see well and liked food, and he was also mildly hormonally aggressive, so if you got him going he would bite you. I got very good at reading his body language.

Romeo also had a phase where he attacked my feet, making them bleed badly. It was around when he matured and I attribute it to hormones since it went away quickly.

When I get bitten, I let it bleed, and if it won't, encourage bleeding (to flush the wound), then rinse it in plain cold water. That has been enough for me with rat bites. I ended up in the hospital from a cat bite though.


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

Chemical neutering just sounds like they are going to dip his plumbs in acid! lol. That would hurt muchly!

Only been bit once before by a rat and again that was my own fault for getting involved in a fight! Guess I've just been lucky with the rats I've owned. They've all been of a good temprement!
Its fine now and the co-amxiclav that the docs said would make me feel like **** have had no affect on me!! I only went really as it was in my mouth and I know how quick and easily they can get infected! 

I too have been hospitalised by a cat before...twice....by the same cat! He managed to scratch down both my eye balls two years apart! Pretty nasty!


----------

